# port acara cichlid????



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at my LFS the other day and I saw a pretty cool fish there. Im pretty sure that the guy said that it was a port acara cichlid. It was about 5" long and was dark grayish blue with a horisontal black stripe. Does this sound like what i think it is? I tried looking it up online and i think that i am right. Also, I would like some info on it cause there wasnt much when i did a google search on it. I have a 20g long that I would like to put it in. Would that work? There were some websites that said that it would be fine in a 20g and others that said that it needed 75g. If i can put it in the 20g, can i have other fish in there with it? What does it eat? How big will it get? Any other information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!!!

Brad


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Try yahoo search its better


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

go to WWW.LIVEAQUARIA.COM it tells you about all fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

heres a good link for some info http://kingsoftheaquarium.com/portscichlid.htm

and i think that you could keep one in a 20g long since they only get like 6". you could also keep something like a festive cichlid, firemouth, or some other smaller semi-agressive cichlid.


----------



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, when I was looking at this fish, I noticed a pea sized pink lump right in front of the pectoral fin. It looked a lot like a wart that a human would get. Is this anything to be concerned with?

I was looking at the red arandas and i thought that they looked pretty cool too. Would it be possible to get one or two of these to go along with the port acara? Thanks for the help!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you would want to treat that pink thing with some mela fix until it goes away. and do you mean orandas? as in the goldfish? if so then the answer is no


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

You must have been at Petland. I was there yesterday that's one nice looking fish I almost bought him


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I own a Port acara it's a pretty nice fish..
my RB's love em


----------



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> You must have been at Petland. I was there yesterday that's one nice looking fish I almost bought him


Yep I was at Petland...and you better not buy him cause I think I'm going to buy him.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

liv2crew said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > You must have been at Petland. I was there yesterday that's one nice looking fish I almost bought him
> ...


 He's all yours man. It would get beat up to much in my tank


----------

